# Typical BMQ Routine



## Hawkeye (9 Mar 2007)

I was just wondering what the scedule was like for bmq in st jean ex what time does your day start and end , meals ect....    


              Regards


----------



## aesop081 (9 Mar 2007)

Did you Try a search, as i know for a fact this has been discussed many times


----------



## Scratch_043 (9 Mar 2007)

it's spoonfeeding time!!! (doesn't happen very often, so be gratefull)

cflrs.forces.gc.ca has everything you need to know about basic.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (14 Mar 2007)

lights out at 2300 no later and no to be out of thier cart before 5 but thats your day right there


----------



## sgtmomret (15 Mar 2007)

Both my kids are there right now ones going in as a cook and the other a dental assist.  Lucky them they're in the same class tog. Yes sir your up and ready to run about 5am and lights out at 11pm.  For gods sake make sure you are physically fit or you will be put on hold for a month or until you can pass the PT testing.  Everything is in one huge building...Mike is or was on the 12th floor and you can't use the elevators I think until week 4.  Just remember there's no life like it! especially come paydays.


----------



## q_1966 (16 Mar 2007)

if you dont like sleep, you will do very well ;D  after coming back from the 2nd week in the field, fri night I fell asleep at the bar stool waiting for my meal, back perfectly straight, neck cricked back, the waitrees woke me up and scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Scratch_043 (24 Mar 2007)

I'm here right now (at CFLRS) and I don't find it too bad. I'm on RFT, and we work out the whole day, so by the time 2300 rolls around, we're dead, and just feel lucky to have somewhere to fall onto. The waking up at 0500 you'll get used to quickly, after 2 weeks of being here, I'm already getting up at 0500 whether I need to be or not, out of habbit.

One thing's for sure, you'll never be bored, there's always something that you need to do. even in your "off time"  you need to prepare for inspection etc.


----------



## marinemech (8 Jul 2012)

Anyone know what the week to week BMQ training consists of, what the typical physical training regiment us ( so i can get into getter shape) and other items such as classroom and firearm and practical skills


----------



## MikeL (8 Jul 2012)

Not to be a dick,  but really?  It's been asked by others quite a few times.  Searching the forums will get you the answer,  as well you can google it and find the weekly BMQ schedule on the CFLRS St Jean website.   

As well do you need detailed info on those classes?  Not really anything you can do to prepare for it,  there will be experienced instructors and lots of classes to teach you what you need to know.


----------



## Ludoc (8 Jul 2012)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/es-wt/index-eng.asp


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jul 2012)

marinemech said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the week to week BMQ training consists of, what the typical physical training regiment



You wake up early, go to bed late and are kept busy in between. You come out a very basic military member.

That's all you need to know at this point.

Other than being as physically fit as you can, there is *ZERO* you can do to prepare. Reading the daily course schedule is not going to provide any useful information.


----------



## marinemech (8 Jul 2012)

never mind found it http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/42715/post-373592.html#msg373592


----------



## southernsniff (26 Feb 2018)

I looked online and i can't find any schedule of a BMQ like what happen week 1 and etc

can someone help me? 

thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2018)

southernsniff said:
			
		

> I looked online and i can't find any schedule of a BMQ like what happen week 1 and etc
> 
> can someone help me?
> 
> thanks



While not a schedule, this kind of tells you what you will be doing: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page


----------



## BeyondTheNow (26 Feb 2018)

southernsniff said:
			
		

> I looked online and i can't find any schedule of a BMQ like what happen week 1 and etc
> 
> can someone help me?
> 
> thanks



As far as I know, you won’t find a detailed schedule. You’ll find examples of a general idea of what to expect. But if you poke around here, you’ll find many, many comments about the types of activities which took place and when over the duration. 

Items on any given day during course can be switched or postponed. And anyway, it’s not beneficial to either the recruit OR the staff for the recruit to have tons of time to prepare for the day’s events at all times. Depending on your pl staff, they either will or won’t provide the Course Senior with a basic schedule for the day and sometimes week. But that isn’t always the case. There are going to be times when your pl will need to get themselves together and make a timing with next to zero foreknowledge of what they need to prepare for. This is done on purpose.


----------



## Bbmoveup (18 Mar 2018)

Your always late, maybe not for breakfast, but you are always late haha


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Mar 2018)

Bbmoveup said:
			
		

> You’re always late, maybe not for breakfast, but you are always late haha



FTFY


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Mar 2018)

The Army.  The only place you can be in time but you’re considered late.....


----------

